# Other Aquarium Forums > Freshwater Fauna > Cyprinids >  please ID this Rasbora

## hwchoy

Hi, this Rasbora came in as a contaminant, can any one ID it? Thanx much.

hint: it is not a _Rasbora agilis_



this one is the _Rasbora agilis_



and this one is _Rasbora pauciperforata_ btw all from Biotope.

----------


## Darkkon

???
This looks so much like a Siamese Algae Eater to me... but then again i can't ID fishes for nuts [ :Grin: ]

----------


## hwchoy

> ----------------
> 
> but then again i can't ID fishes for nuts [] 
> ----------------


geez, I'd have to agree absolutely. The SAE is not even a Rasbora [:0] One of the defining trait of a Rasbora is that it has no barbels [: :Smile: ] 

one advise darkkon, if you have to buy SAE, find someone in AQ to go with you  :Razz:

----------


## Darkkon

Thanks for the advise my SAE happy enough already on its own, though it's always bullied by the Chinese Algae Eater. Anyway the fish you wanted to ID should be:

Parluciosoma cephalotaenia - Porthole Rasbora 

And the pic can be found at 

http://fnp_rasbora.tripod.com/rasbor...lerasbora3.jpg

Dunno the same anot lah sure looks the same to me!  :Razz:

----------


## hwchoy

mmm… looks quite different. the specimen has a solid stripe, the pothole rasbora has &amp;quot;broken stripe&amp;quot; anyway the fin shapes quite different. this specimen actually look very much like the _R. agilis_ and _R. pauciperforata_ in shape except the stripe colours are different.

anyway most of the Parluciosoma species reclassified under Rasbora.

----------


## MrTree

yo..care to explain the difference between the one in the pic and the Rasbora agilis? Why so sure it's not an agilis? you mean this fish came along with another group of fish that is from totally different place where agilis is not described from there?

----------


## hwchoy

> ----------------
> On 8/2/2003 9:51:22 PM 
> 
> yo..care to explain the difference between the one in the pic and the Rasbora agilis? Why so sure it's not an agilis? you mean this fish came along with another group of fish that is from totally different place where agilis is not described from there?
> ----------------


MrTree, this fish was found in a tank in Biotope, you know how they jump from tank to tank, so we thought initially this is one of the _R. agilis_, but on closer look we decided it is quite different, although very similar.

I added the _R. agilis_ for comparisons.

----------


## MrTree

ok..after seeing the new picture you've uploaded, yeah, these two are different fish.

IMO

first one is Rasbora agilis(looks exactly as my reference), and this is the agilis i always refering to. I konw this fish too, charles told me it's a agilis too. 

second one is a golden Rasbora pauciperforata(not all would turn orange nicely). the coloration of the scale is different, it does not have the clear black band below the gold line too, 

cheers

----------


## hwchoy

MrTree, you're forcing me to put more and more pics!

----------


## MrTree

yeah, third picture is a rasbora pauciperforata.

Ok..have you ever seen Rasbora pauciperforata from other LFS(like TB, TPY 69 or wherever), these place do not have good water condition(not as good as biotop). The fish are not showing the orange color andlook exactly same as the second picture. I had this fish in my tank for a few months, but they didn't show the orange, but they did in my friend's tank. 
From the same batch of pauciperforata, can still find some are showing the orange color(looks exactly same as the third pic). 

Maybe you can ask this somewhere else? Maybe RVA forum. 

All my japanese reference is showing the fish in the first pic as agilis.

----------


## hwchoy

this is very weird right? all three fishes were from Biotope so presumably same wholesaler. Charles took in shipments of the second and third fish, but only one of the first were mixed in as contaminant. I had both the second and third fish in my tank for a long time now, they stayed as they were. I have since given my _R. agilis_ to Peter Chua so I'll check and see how they're doing, but it'd be strange for a large number of the second and third fish (which you say are variants of _R. pauciperforata_) to keep such distinct coloration and also they never school together in my tank! [ :Knockout: ] 

However, perhaps it'd be a good idea to check with Sasaki-san (RVA) but he is on a collecting trip. I also met one of his customer who is a rasbora-maniac, will check with him too as soon as I find his email address.

…the mystery… any other conjectures?

----------


## hwchoy

btw MrTree, which reference are you using?

----------


## MrTree

I am using a few Japanese publications.

Rasbora pauciperforata's &amp;quot;red&amp;quot; line depends on the fish's condition. 

agilis has very clear black band running from head to tail, which is not seen in the second one.

Rasnbora agilis from internet. 
http://axelrodi.cool.ne.jp/photo_rb/photo_09.html

----------


## hwchoy

thanx for the pic. Actually my fish 2 looks like the pic you posted (I make a link here)

(this pic reference by MrTree, from http://axelrodi.cool.ne.jp)


just that in my pic the black line is very pale, it is much more evident in the actual fish. With both fish 2 and 3 in my tank, I can swear they are different. I may be visiting Peter Chua soon, see whether can get a better pic of the supposed _R. agilis_.

When we were at biotope, we were also initially confused by fish 1, thinking it is a darker variant of fish 2. Only after I persuaded Charles to catch it and put it in the planted tank did it become clear they look pretty different. Can you be a good sport and flip your reference a bit more see whether there is anything that looks more like fish 1?

BTW, did you see my previous question about the _Danio kyathit_? any comments there?

----------


## MrTree

I see...I couldn't find anything similar and, also couldn't see the difference, that's why I asked about the difference in my first post in this thread. :Smile:  

Nope, I didn't see the thread. There are some big danios(some are 10 cm) at Chong Sua right now. Worth it to take a look. In my reference, it's still not described. The reference plays safe, call it &amp;quot;cyprinidae sp&amp;quot;. My closer look..think it's Brachydanio spp.

----------


## hwchoy

actually I thought Fish 1 looks like _R. dusonensis_ but don't have a really reliable reference.

----------


## budak

Brittan's book notes R. gracilis.

----------


## hwchoy

I checked FishBase, looks like you're right budak.

----------


## ZaZ

Guys, sorry for barging in.
I see there are some confusion here. I have been confused myself about this fish (first pic) for ages. I got a small shoal of it for almost a year but still can't find the exact ID. The R pauciperforata in my tank show both yellow and orange stripe although the came from the same stream.Yes, I caught them on my own. Got the R pauciperforata from Besut, Terengganu. The &amp;quot;unknown&amp;quot; rasboras were collected in Setiu and Dungun (together with Rasbora bankanensis). I'm residing in Kuala Terengganu, Malaysia and here fishes other than Flower-horns are hard to come by. So, most of mine are wild caught. I also got a mouth-brooding Betta spp. which need ID (?waseri). How can I do that? (just join in yesterday) :Smile:

----------


## hwchoy

> ----------------
> On 8/13/2003 2:05:11 AM 
> 
> Guys, sorry for barging in.
> I see there are some confusion here. I have been confused myself about this fish (first pic) for ages. I got a small shoal of it for almost a year but still can't find the exact ID. The R pauciperforata in my tank show both yellow and orange stripe although the came from the same stream.Yes, I caught them on my own. Got the R pauciperforata from Besut, Terengganu. The &amp;amp;amp;quot;unknown&amp;amp;amp;quot; rasboras were collected in Setiu and Dungun (together with Rasbora bankanensis). I'm residing in Kuala Terengganu, Malaysia and here fishes other than Flower-horns are hard to come by. So, most of mine are wild caught. I also got a mouth-brooding Betta spp. which need ID (?waseri). How can I do that? (just join in yesterday) 
> ----------------


ZaZ! Welcome to the forum. I am so glad that even in Kuala Terrengganu you have managed to become proficient in your fishes, given that books and other references would be rather hard to come by. The good thing however is you can always go out and catch some for yourself. You need to make sure those darn flower horns never make it into the forest longkangs.

BTW I can't find Besut and Setiu in my encarta atlas.

Do you have a digital camera? well actually a film will do too but cost $$ to process and takes ages to get the results. I normally get 5-10% select rate when taking fish photos. Take a pic and post it here (or you can send to me by email, see below) and we can all have a go at ID. Do take some pics of the biotope where you got these fishes too.

----------


## ZaZ

Got it. They (the pics) are coming soon. By the way, Setiu is a district just north of Kuala Terengganu (you may notice a small town marked as Permaisuri). Besut is another one district, bordering Kelantan up north.

----------


## hwchoy

thanx for the info. Is that Tasek Kenyir or Tasek Bera upstream from Kuala Trengganu?

----------


## ZaZ

It's Tasik Kenyir. Bera is in Pahang.

----------

